# cbt.. help me therapy cost too much even with rebate.



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi, Can someone give me a quick basic tutorial on cbt, I really dont and can't afford all that therapy.
Is it asking your self and interviewing the feared situation. Not taking fears thoughts at face value, finding evidence. Does cbt help everyone?
I go as far as buying a book, but I 've spent countless dollars on therapy and then it was the wrong kind. I dont want david burns, I think that runs in 100's of dollars.
My brain has got into some odd habits.
I hope someone can give me a short version, here. thanks


----------



## daniel11206 (Jul 1, 2009)

You don't want David Burns's book? Is is 100 dollars over there cause its only about $15 dollars here? Cause his book was about CBT but its kinda hard to grasp if your a beginner. CBT did help me but i think the exposures help me the most.

Here is a site where you could learn CBT for social anxiety

http://www.cci.health.wa.gov.au/resources/infopax.cfm?Info_ID=40


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I don't know can't much but i think it is basically doings things that scare you. Giving yourself permission to feel nervous but doing the thing anyway Knowing you'll be okay. I also think its important not to judge yourself.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f13/dr-richards-audiotape-series-cbt-100830/


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks, all this is so valuable. I can't thankyou enough.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

jenkydora said:


> Hi, Can someone give me a quick basic tutorial on cbt, I really dont and can't afford all that therapy.
> Is it asking your self and interviewing the feared situation. Not taking fears thoughts at face value, finding evidence. Does cbt help everyone?
> I go as far as buying a book, but I 've spent countless dollars on therapy and then it was the wrong kind. I dont want david burns, I think that runs in 100's of dollars.
> My brain has got into some odd habits.
> I hope someone can give me a short version, here. thanks


1. Learn cognitive distortions (get em off the net for free)
2. Construct a mood diary (easy to learn and to use,, gotta be somewhere on the net)
3. Keep capturing those negative thoughts and make sure you right them down all the time. You know what to do with them, you come up with more rational thoughts to replace the old ones.
4. Over time you will build up a collection of negative thoughts. Go through the mood diary and see which ones come up the most. Those will be your beliefs (eg, I am weak) and assumptions (eg, people will laugh if I....) and rules (eg, in order for... I have to...)
5. Use cognitive work to weaken the beliefs and assumptions and rules. This will give you some confidence for the next part.... behavioural work.
6. ID your safety behaviours, ie, things you do to keep yourself safe from social humilation and embarrassment (eg, drinking just to go to a party). Drop them otherwise sa will not get better or will be much harder to.
7. Learn to reduce self consciosuness through attentional focus or concentration because SC feeds social anxiety.
8. You will construct an anxiety ladder. Listing easiest things to hardest things. Pick the easiest thing and write down exactly what you fear will happen and what people might do to confirm this. Then go out and test.
9. After the experiement write down what you observed. Did your fears come true?

You will need to weaken your negative beliefs assumptions and rules until your anxiety drops to a tolerable level. That is basically how its done. Keep working at defeating those negative thoughts until they turn more into positive ones. It takes lots of time and patience and some guts as well.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

jenkydora said:


> Hi, Can someone give me a quick basic tutorial on cbt, I really dont and can't afford all that therapy.
> Is it asking your self and interviewing the feared situation. Not taking fears thoughts at face value, finding evidence. Does cbt help everyone?
> I go as far as buying a book, but I 've spent countless dollars on therapy and then it was the wrong kind. I dont want david burns, I think that runs in 100's of dollars.
> My brain has got into some odd habits.
> I hope someone can give me a short version, here. thanks


overcoming shyness and social anxiety by gillian butler


----------



## trich (Jun 16, 2011)

I am doing therapy, but I have found that this book has helped me more than therapy (gives many more ways to deal with anxiety). I think it is only like 15 dollars. 
http://www.amazon.com/Cognitive-Behavioral-Workbook-Anxiety-Step/dp/1572245727


----------

